# My Setup



## themartaman1941 (Apr 29, 2020)

I worked in a commercial studio for 11 years. Did lots of table top photography plus full studio shots. Found this foldup background on ebay. 2 softlights. Background light. Plexi to eliminate shadow.


----------



## SteveJ (Apr 29, 2020)

Nice set-up.  And welcome to IAP.  Introduce yourself and show some pictures of your work with that set-up.


----------



## montmill (Apr 29, 2020)

That looks interesting. I've never seen plexi used to eliminate shadow. Can you tell us more about that?


----------



## Dieseldoc (Apr 29, 2020)

Watching with interest.


----------



## howsitwork (Apr 29, 2020)

Nice set up never considered plexi to remove shadows. Got some in the workshop somewhere , must go searching and try it out.


----------



## magpens (Apr 29, 2020)

Now, is the Plexi above or below the subject ?

And I don't see the second of the 2 softlights. . Or is it hidden by the "umbrella" on the right ?


----------



## themartaman1941 (May 1, 2020)

magpens said:


> Now, is the Plexi above or below the subject ?
> 
> And I don't see the second of the 2 softlights. . Or is it hidden by the "umbrella" on the right ?




On right can't see name on it. They are at slightly different angles.


----------



## themartaman1941 (May 1, 2020)

montmill said:


> That looks interesting. I've never seen plexi used to eliminate shadow. Can you tell us more about that?



Propped up at back. Modeling clay holds pen in place. Small light on right illuminates background. Could use different color light bulbs.


----------



## themartaman1941 (May 1, 2020)

SteveJ said:


> Nice set-up.  And welcome to IAP.  Introduce yourself and show some pictures of your work with that set-up.



Had to rejoin group. All my photos were lost when drive died. Now backup on DVD's. 78 and been turning since 55 in 8th grade woodshop. Good friends with this woodturner. nickcookwoodturner.com.


----------



## themartaman1941 (May 1, 2020)

themartaman1941 said:


> Propped up at back. Modeling clay holds pen in place. Small light on right illuminates background. Could use different color light bulbs.


Use Corel Paint Shop Pro for editing.


----------

